# (Archimandrita tesselata) peppered roach care/breeding



## harleyquinn (May 26, 2013)

Latin name - Archimandrita tesselata
Common names - peppered roach and giant leaf roach
Price range - £1-2 for nympths adults £2.50-£4
Avalibility - CB uncommon in UK
Life span/growth rate - 9 months nympth form adult form 1-2 years
Adult size - 3-4 inch
Sexing - not much infomation out there so i sex by size because females are fatter
Behaviour - skittish to docile
Tank - 1 male 3 females medium tall exo terra fararium 2 males 5 females 30cm cube exo terra
Substrate - coarse bark chips
Temperature - 25 degrees
Light - none needed
Water and humidity - water bowl in at all time and spray every 3 days
Feeding - fresh orange slice every 3 days dog buscuits avaliable 24/7
Handling - yes easy
Breeding - id you give all of the above should be easy just slow growers
Extra information - need cork bark to climb on but males work in a packing order so dominant one will stay at top of bark to fend off lesser males

Reactions: Like 1


----------

